#  > Islam >  > Koran >  Onjuistheden in Koran?

## super ick

27:18 Het verhaal van Salamo die door de vallei trok.
In 27:19 hoorde Salamo de mieren praten.
Inmiddels weten wij dat mieren communiceren dmv geuren.
Kan iemand dit uitleggen?

2:14 wordt de groei van het menselijke embryo genoemd. Eerst groeien de botten en daarna komt het weefsel er omheen.
Inmiddels weten wij dat het andersom is. 
Kan iemand dat uitleggen?

Als de Koran het onveranderlijke woord van Allah was dan betekend dat, dat Allah er naast gezeten heeft. ONMOGELIJK!
Zijn er dan toch mensenhanden aan de Koran te pas gekomen? Het lijkt er wel op.

----------


## muslima28

Aodo billaah mina saytan iradjiem. Deze man is een onwetende en wil mensen leiden naar zijn dwaling en onwetendheid maar de mensen die rechtgeleid willen worden laten zich niet misleiden. Mensen die kennis op willen doen over de islam en vragen hebben kunnen terecht bij mensen van kennis en koop boeken online op Islamazon

----------


## super ick

> Aodo billaah mina saytan iradjiem. Deze man is een onwetende en wil mensen leiden naar zijn dwaling en onwetendheid maar de mensen die rechtgeleid willen worden laten zich niet misleiden. Mensen die kennis op willen doen over de islam en vragen hebben kunnen terecht bij mensen van kennis en koop boeken online op Islamazon


Beste Moslima,

Het staat letterlijk in de Koran. Ik vermeld de versen erbij. Mag ik dan een normaal antwoord verwachten ipv mij direct verdacht te maken?
Je reactie is onbeschoft!

----------


## Sjarlus

> 27:18 Het verhaal van Salamo die door de vallei trok.
> In 27:19 hoorde Salamo de mieren praten.
> Inmiddels weten wij dat mieren communiceren dmv geuren.
> Kan iemand dit uitleggen?
> 
> 2:14 wordt de groei van het menselijke embryo genoemd. Eerst groeien de botten en daarna komt het weefsel er omheen.
> Inmiddels weten wij dat het andersom is. 
> Kan iemand dat uitleggen?
> 
> ...


Ik meen dat ergens in de koran Allah de mensen uitdaagt om met iets te komen wat niet klopt in de koran. Bij welke instantie iemand zijn bevindingen naar aanleiding van voorgaande vervolgens moet neerleggen, is mij niet duidelijk.
Moslims beperken zich tot "Niet waar! Kan niet! Je moet het heel anders lezen, dan klopt het wel! Bekijk deze site met wonderen van de koran!", dus dat schiet niet op.
Het verhaal van de embryo's klopt inderdaad niet. Over de mier van Sulayman ben ook ik wel eens begonnen. Het uitgangspunt is dat Sulayman door tussenkomst van Allah dieren kon verstaan. Op zich kon hij dan best die mier begrijpen ook al communiceerde het dier met geuren. Geuren zijn dan de dierentaal in kwestie, hoewel ik vermoed dat de koran met 'de dierentaal' heel infantiel veronderstelt dat er een soortement universele taal bestaat waarmee dieren zoals in kinderverhalen, tekenfilms en fabels allemaal met elkaar kunnen praten. Een konijn en een olifant spreken middels 'de dierentaal' met elkaar, jaja. Punt is wel dat de mier volgens de koran een kreet tegen haar collega's slaakte die veel te geavanceerd was om van een mier te kunnen komen.

----------


## Ready?

> ]Ik meen dat ergens in de koran Allah de mensen uitdaagt om met iets te komen wat niet klopt in de koran.[/B] Bij welke instantie iemand zijn bevindingen naar aanleiding van voorgaande vervolgens moet neerleggen, is mij niet duidelijk.
> Moslims beperken zich tot "Niet waar! Kan niet! Je moet het heel anders lezen, dan klopt het wel! Bekijk deze site met wonderen van de koran!", dus dat schiet niet op.
> Het verhaal van de embryo's klopt inderdaad niet. Over de mier van Sulayman ben ook ik wel eens begonnen. Het uitgangspunt is dat Sulayman door tussenkomst van Allah dieren kon verstaan. Op zich kon hij dan best die mier begrijpen ook al communiceerde het dier met geuren. Geuren zijn dan de dierentaal in kwestie, hoewel ik vermoed dat de koran met 'de dierentaal' heel infantiel veronderstelt dat er een soortement universele taal bestaat waarmee dieren zoals in kinderverhalen, tekenfilms en fabels allemaal met elkaar kunnen praten. Een konijn en een olifant spreken middels 'de dierentaal' met elkaar, jaja. Punt is wel dat de mier volgens de koran een kreet tegen haar collega's slaakte die veel te geavanceerd was om van een mier te kunnen komen.


Met alle respect, maar dat slaat toch volkomen nergens op. Als je gelooft in een almachtig iets dan klopt alles. De test ligt hem dan in het feit dat een mens het ook allemaal snapt.

----------


## Sjarlus

Wat slaat nergens op? De door de koran omschreven ontwikkeling van het embryo is fout. 
Sulayman en de mier: Google zoekresultaten.

----------


## Arm schepsel van Allah

laat jullie niet wijs make door deze ongelovige schepsel,bekijk deze site daar staat alles over het wetenschappelijk wonder

Risallah.com :: De Wonderen van de Koran: De menselijke embryologische ontwikkeling

----------


## Sjarlus

> laat jullie niet wijs make door deze ongelovige schepsel,bekijk deze site daar staat alles over het wetenschappelijk wonder
> 
> Risallah.com :: De Wonderen van de Koran: De menselijke embryologische ontwikkeling


Sjarlus, vers 4607007:



> Moslims beperken zich tot "Niet waar! Kan niet! Je moet het heel anders lezen, dan klopt het wel! Bekijk deze site met wonderen van de koran!", dus dat schiet niet op.

----------


## Arm schepsel van Allah

Hoe kun je jou Schepper ontkennen terwijl jij niets was, niets kon zien,geen kleuren geen landschap geen zon en geen mense;niets kon horen; niets kon ruiken; niets kon voelen; niets kon proeven en daarna door Zijn Macht een mens uit 2 geslachten van een ander mens bnt voortgekome,vrees je jou Heer dan niet die jou opnieuw tot leven zal wekken en je verantwoording moet afleggen voor je daden????

----------


## Sjarlus

Laten we die site van jou eens bekijken. Risallah.com :: De Wonderen van de Koran: De menselijke embryologische ontwikkeling:



> waarop Wij de mudghah tot beenderen maakten, waarop wij de beenderen bekleedden met vlees


Dit is fout. Eerst ontwikkelen zich de zachte delen, daarna pas de botten. De koran bevat een fout en is daarmee voor wat betreft de rest niet betrouwbaar.

----------


## Arm schepsel van Allah

bewijs jij het omgekeerde met bewijze

----------


## Arm schepsel van Allah

geef mij een site waar een duidelijk wetenschappelijk bewijs opstaat van wat jij beweert

----------


## Arm schepsel van Allah

tuurlijk die heb je niet

----------


## Sjarlus

Zonodig kan ik die produceren.
Misschien weet je dat menselijk leven ontstaat door de versmelting van een eicel en een zaadcel. Volgens de koran bestaat deze versmelte eenheid uit bot want het skelet ontstaat het eerst. Geloof jij dat?

----------


## Arm schepsel van Allah

kijk naar deze documentaire over de koran en embryo misschien ga je dan geloven indien je op zoek bnt naar de waarheid,als je alleen maar jou Schepper wil bekritisere en ontkenne ook al krijg je de waarheid voor u neus pleaase kijk dan deze fimpje dan niet,Want Hij houdt niet van hoogmoedigen en zal je verder laten dwalen en uiteindelijk een eeuwige bestraffing laat ondergaan,

Harun Yahya TV - The miracle of man's creation

groetjes van iemand die jou in het paradijs wil zien 

ps: je kunt er nog vele filmpjes op zien vooral als je een atheist bnt

----------


## Ready?

> kijk naar deze documentaire over de koran en embryo misschien ga je dan geloven indien je op zoek bnt naar de waarheid,als je alleen maar jou Schepper wil bekritisere en ontkenne ook al krijg je de waarheid voor u neus pleaase kijk dan deze fimpje dan niet,Want Hij houdt niet van hoogmoedigen en zal je verder laten dwalen en uiteindelijk een eeuwige bestraffing laat ondergaan,
> 
> Harun Yahya TV - The miracle of man's creation
> 
> groetjes van iemand die jou in het paradijs wil zien 
> 
> ps: je kunt er nog vele filmpjes op zien vooral als je een atheist bnt


Ben je te dom om te poepen?!

Embryonale ontwikkeling:
De botten (skelet) ontstaan uit het mesoderm. Deze ontstaat door splitsing van de al eerder genoemde ectodermale cellen. Een deel blijft ectoderm...een deel wordt (met nog wat andere componenten) uiteindelijk mesoderm. 

Je bent inderdaad arm...je hebt meer kennis nodig.

----------


## Ready?

En Harun Yahya gebruiken als referentie....hahaha fail dude.

----------


## super ick

Stel dat ik zou willen geloven dat Mohammed een profeet was die boodschappen kreeg van Allah (via een engel)

Waarom zou ik dan moeten geloven dat het boek (Koran) dat vele jaren samengesteld werd uit overleveringen van mens op mens en van horen zeggen volkomen foutloos is? 
Waarom worden die mensen goddelijke vermogens toegekend? De Koran kan alleen 100% kloppen als die mensen onfeilbaar zijn geweest.
Ik wil ook nog wel geloven dat die mensen, in die tijd, wijzen waren. Maar dat er verkeerde aannames in staan bewijst toch dat het niet de woorden van Allah kunnen zijn? 
Waarmee ik natuurlijk niet wil zeggen dat moslims niet de boodschap uit de Koran op moeten proberen te pikken. Letterlijk nemen gaat m.i. echt te ver. 
De boodschap interpreteren naar tijd en toestand. De schepper heeft ons toch uitgerust met een superieur brein? Waarom? Als we domweg alles letterlijk moeten nemen hoeven we ook niet na te denken.
Geloof in God / Allah maar ken geen goddelijke eigenschap toe aan mensen.

----------


## Arm schepsel van Allah

Wel het is heel eenvoudig, de vorige 3 boeken de Taurah, de Psalmen en de Bijbel zijn door de jaren heen verandert geweest door de mensen.
Dit komt doordat God de verantwoordelijkheid gaf aan de mensen om hun Heilige boek te beschermen tegen vervalsing en zijn daarin niet in geslaagt.
En dat is de reden waarom God een laatste Boek gezonden heeft via de laatste profeet Mohamed waarin God zegt dat Hij diegene is die deze boek nl. koran zal beschermen tot de Laatste Dag en de verantwoordelijkheid op Zich gaat neme
zie vers 9 soerat 15: " *Voorwaar, Wij zijn het Die de Vermaning( de koran ) hebben neergezonden. En voorwaar, Wij zijn daarover zeker de Wakers* "
De koran is tijdens de openbaring opgeschreven geweest en van buiten gekent,en zo hebben massa mensen generaties na generaties de koran zowel mondeling als schriftelijk telkens weer overgeleverd naar de volgende generatie,en zo zie je dat de koran in Amerika en die van in China en over de hele wereld precies hetzelfde is, geen letter verschil zul je ondervinden en dat bewijst de Macht van onze Schepper en Zijn belofte die Hij altijd nakomt

----------


## super ick

> Wel het is heel eenvoudig, de vorige 3 boeken de Taurah, de Psalmen en de Bijbel zijn door de jaren heen verandert geweest door de mensen.
> Dit komt doordat God de verantwoordelijkheid gaf aan de mensen om hun Heilige boek te beschermen tegen vervalsing en zijn daarin niet in geslaagt.


De discussie gaat niet over die boeken, waar ik overigens wel historische waarde aan hecht, net als aan de Koran. Je kunt veel leren over wat de mensen dreef en hoe de maatschappij er toen uitzag.




> En dat is de reden waarom God een laatste Boek gezonden heeft via de laatste profeet Mohamed waarin God zegt dat Hij diegene is die deze boek nl. koran zal beschermen tot de Laatste Dag en de verantwoordelijkheid op Zich gaat neme
> zie vers 9 soerat 15: " *Voorwaar, Wij zijn het Die de Vermaning( de koran ) hebben neergezonden. En voorwaar, Wij zijn daarover zeker de Wakers* "


Lees nu eens goed mijn voorgaande post! Alles wat in de Koran staat is mensenwerk. Is 'van horen zeggen' van mensen uit de buurt van Mohammed. Niets meer, niets minder. En dan nog van generatie op generatie voordat de eerste koran uiteindelijk op papier gezet werd. 
Net zo goed als nu, was het vroeger onmogelijk om generaties lang mondeling FOUTLOOS verhalen over te leveren. Wat ik wil zeggen is dat met de beste wil de koran niet foutloos KAN zijn. Daarom vind ik je rood gemaakte citaat ook niet sterk. De mensen die de koran uiteindelijk op schrift gesteld hebben die hebben er ook ingezet dat Allah er borg voor staat. Het zijn altijd weer de 'geleerden' die de uiteindelijke dienst uitmaken en domweg dingen stellen. Als voldoende geleerden het eens zijn dan wordt het waar. ONzin!




> De koran is tijdens de openbaring opgeschreven geweest en van buiten gekent,en zo hebben massa mensen generaties na generaties de koran zowel mondeling als schriftelijk telkens weer overgeleverd naar de volgende generatie,en zo zie je dat de koran in Amerika en die van in China en over de hele wereld precies hetzelfde is, geen letter verschil zul je ondervinden en dat bewijst de Macht van onze Schepper en Zijn belofte die Hij altijd nakomt


Die korans over de hele wereld zijn niet onafhankelijk van elkaar ontwikkeld! Dat ze in China dezelfde koran hebben als in Amerika is ook logisch. Of lazen de indianen ook de koran? Kijk het anders zelf nog maar even goed na.
Dat is dus geen bewijs. Sterker nog je bewijst daarmee mijn stelling.
Generaties lang mondeling overleveren kan niet foutloos gaan!

ps
Ik wil hiermee natuurlijk niet stellen dat de Koran waardeloos is. Dat zou ook onzin zijn. Wat ik wel wil zeggen: Wees voorzichtig met het letterlijk nemen van de teksten en uitleg van de geleerden. Alleen Allah is tenslotte volmaakt.

----------


## Arm schepsel van Allah

Daarom heet het geloof, het is of je gelooft erin of niet. De reden waarom ik erin geloof is het feit dat ik een paar jaar gelede de koran in het arabisch heb geleze en toen iets prachtigs ervare heb in mn hart dat niet in woorde kan uitgedrukt worde. Vanaf toen veranderde mijn leven compleet en werd alles duidelijk en wist ik miljoen procent zeker da het de Woord van God is

----------


## Arm schepsel van Allah

Dus niet uit kennis maar een innerlijke ervaring dat ik nog nooit in mn leven heb meegemaakt

----------


## Ready?

> Daarom heet het geloof, het is of je gelooft erin of niet. De reden waarom ik erin geloof is het feit dat ik een paar jaar gelede de koran in het arabisch heb geleze en toen iets prachtigs ervare heb in mn hart dat niet in woorde kan uitgedrukt worde. Vanaf toen veranderde mijn leven compleet en werd alles duidelijk en wist ik miljoen procent zeker da het de Woord van God is


Bij experimenten met betrekking tot het brein blijkt het dat bovennatuurlijke ervaringen plaatsvinden in de rechterhersenhelft. Ik denk dat je God daar gaat vinden...en niet in je hart (wat niet de mogelijkheid heeft om op dat soort impulsen te reageren en deze te verwerken) of in een boek.

----------


## Don Dada

Ik vind dat ready meer met feiten komt dan met gevoel. De koran staat bomvol met fouten. En ook ik denk dat de koran (vanaf de eerste koran tot de koran van nu) niet verandert is...maar het gaat juist om die periode toen de koran nog niet gebundeld was...toen hebben veel mensen mondeling dingen aan elkaar verteld. Hierdoor acht ook ik de kans heel groot dat in de koran fouten zijn. Sorry...maar dit is het logische denken van een brain, die God ons heeft gegeven.

----------


## Don Dada

*De islam en het Arabisch-islamitische rijk na Mohammed
*
De rechtgeleiden

Hoofdartikel: Verspreiding islam (632-661)
Verspreiding van het Arabische Rijk door: I Mohammed; II Aboe Bakr; III Omar; IV Othman;

De opvolging van Mohammed was voor zijn dood niet geregeld. Na Mohammeds dood in 634 werd niet zijn neef en schoonzoon Ali maar sahabi ( metgezel ) Aboe Bakr gekozen. Hij werd de eerste kalief of opvolger.

Twee jaar na Mohammeds dood gaf Aboe Bakr opdracht tot het verzamelen van de mondeling en schriftelijk verspreide boodschappen van de profeet. Dit werd de eerste versie van de Koran. Na de dood van Aboe Bakr werd Omar de nieuwe kalief. Hij breidde het rijk uit met onder andere Mesopotami, Syri, Palestina en Egypte.

Over de jaren waren verschillende versies van de Koran ontstaan en de derde kalief, Othman, gaf de opdracht n officile versie te maken. Dat gebeurde en in 657 werd die versie van de Koran de officile. Na de dood van Othman werd Ali in 656 alsnog kalief.

bron: wikipedia

----------


## Don Dada

*De islam en het Arabisch-islamitische rijk na Mohammed
*
De rechtgeleiden

Hoofdartikel: Verspreiding islam (632-661)
Verspreiding van het Arabische Rijk door: I Mohammed; II Aboe Bakr; III Omar; IV Othman;

De opvolging van Mohammed was voor zijn dood niet geregeld. Na Mohammeds dood in 634 werd niet zijn neef en schoonzoon Ali maar sahabi ( metgezel ) Aboe Bakr gekozen. Hij werd de eerste kalief of opvolger.

Twee jaar na Mohammeds dood gaf Aboe Bakr opdracht tot het verzamelen van de mondeling en schriftelijk verspreide boodschappen van de profeet. Dit werd de eerste versie van de Koran. Na de dood van Aboe Bakr werd Omar de nieuwe kalief. Hij breidde het rijk uit met onder andere Mesopotami, Syri, Palestina en Egypte.

Over de jaren waren verschillende versies van de Koran ontstaan en de derde kalief, Othman, gaf de opdracht n officile versie te maken. Dat gebeurde en in 657 werd die versie van de Koran de officile. Na de dood van Othman werd Ali in 656 alsnog kalief.

bron: wikipedia

----------


## farahita

alsjeblieft kom je nu met wikipedia als bron van al je wijsheden!!
als je echt meer over de islam en over de profeet mohammed wil weten moet je in oude boeken duiken van bekende schrijvers .... geen onjuistheden van internet plukken!!
wat weet wikipedia nou van de islam!!

----------


## Don Dada

Hahahaha, wat weet wikipedia nou van Islam???? Jij bent grappig...hahaha. Wiki is een internationale encyclopedie, beschreven op basis van feiten...los van het gevoel.

De koran staat vol met contradicties....simpel voorbeeld:

Mohammed is zonder zonde (volgens de hadiets)

Er staat nergens in de koran dat hij geen zonden heeft gepleegd. Sterker nog Mo (=mohammed) vraagt om vergeving van zijn zonden in zijn gebeden.

De duivelsverzen die mo in de koran had uitgesproken zijn eruit gehaald. Duidelijk een zonde. Maar dat wordt verwijderd uit de koran want anders komt mo zwak/slecht over. Om Mo vrij te pleiten van zijn zonden is er later gezegd ALLE profeten zonder zonden zijn. En hoe zit het dan met de zonde van David die hij pleegde met Betseba? Ohja, vergeten ook dat is verwijderd uit de koran. Hahahah...een boek dat feiten verwijdert om mensen te misleiden.

Islam=koran + hadiets

Als koran door Allah is geschreven dan is koran de woord van allah. Maar God heeft Mo geen hadiets gegeven. Hadiets zijn later ontwikkeld. Hadiets zijn vaak contradicties tov de koraan. Maar de moslims blijven beweren dat islam bestaat uit koran+hadiets. Hadiets zijn door MENSEN ontwikkeld. En nog wel door radicale moslims ook. Zij hebben Mo heilig gemaakt...zonder zonde...terwijl alleen ALLAH zonder zonde is en dus heilig is. Niet mensen. Maak niet uit hoe goed ze zijn, profeet of niet, ieder mens is zondig en dus ook Mo.

En dit is maar 1 contradictie...de koran+hadiets zitten er vol mee!!!! Sorry maar doe je onderzoek beter.

Uiteraard is geloof een kwestie van gevoel. Dit kan je niet onderzoeken. Maar ook gevoel moet wrichten als je de feiten onder het ogen ziet. Tenminste als je jezelf ervoor openzet.

Zet je open en ontdek de waarheid....Koran mischien niet....maar de hadiets zijn zeker misleidend!!!!!

Warme groet,
Don Dada  :duim:

----------


## BlackBox

> Hahahah...een boek dat feiten verwijdert om mensen te misleiden.


Denken dat een boek uit zichzelf feiten verwijdert is inderdaad komisch. 
Maar lachen doe ik niet.
Leedvermaak gaat tegen de goddelijke ordening van de 3 Ibrahimische erediensten:.
'Zalig zijn de armen van geest enz.' sprak Profeet Jezus (Mat 5:5).
Leedvermaak is taboe in de Orintaalse religies enz.



> Maar ook gevoel moet wrichten als je de feiten onder het ogen ziet. Tenminste als je jezelf ervoor openzet.


Het werkwoord wrichten ken ik niet.
Mogelijkerwijs een Freudiaanse verschrijving om vanuit het onderbewustzijn aan te geven ontwricht te zijn door een gemanupileerd identiteitsverlies dat zichzelf in stand houdt door gecultiveerde angst.

----------


## Don Dada

Blackbox,

Lees goed wat ik heb geschreven.

Geef antwoord op de volgende vragen:

Is Mo zondig of niet? En waar staat dat in de KORAN of hij wel of niet zondig is.

Hoe zijn de hadiets ontstaan? Door wie zijn ze geschreven.

Essentie van mijn stukje hiervoor was:
Hadiets zijn misleidend.

gr,
dada

----------


## BlackBox

> Blackbox,
> 
> Lees goed wat ik heb geschreven.
> 
> Geef antwoord op de volgende vragen:
> 
> Is Mo zondig of niet? En waar staat dat in de KORAN of hij wel of niet zondig is.


Stellingnames van answering-islam.org zijn mij bekend:

http://www.answering-islam.org/Dutch...ddezondaar.htm




> Hoe zijn de hadiets ontstaan? Door wie zijn ze geschreven.
> 
> Essentie van mijn stukje hiervoor was:
> Hadiets zijn misleidend.


Ahadith is een ander subforum.
Dit subforum heeft als naam 'Koran'.
Wat ahadith in de koran betreft:

*Hadatha* حَدَثَ / *Hadutha* حَدُثَ
حَدٍثاً ، حَداثة ؛ يحَدثُ

To happen (event), be new, relate.
_Hadth_ حديث: Event; Narrative; Discourse; Speech; History; Story; Something which has lately happened; Tale. Its plu. is Ahadith احاديث.
_Haddatha_ حدّثَ: To declare, narrate, acquaint.
_Ahdatha_ احدثَ: To cause to happen, bring about, produce.
_Muhdath_ محدث: That which is newly revealed or produced.

*Tuhddithu* تحدّثُ (_imp. 3rd. f. sing. II_): It will tell, inform.
*Tuhaddithna* تحدّثونَ (_imp. 2nd. p. m. plu._): You will inform, say.
*Haddith* حدّث (_prt. m. sing. II_): Tell.
*Yuhithu* يحدثُ (_imp. 3rd. p. m. sing. IV_): He will bring forth, generate, create.
*Uditha* أحدثَ (_imp. 1st. p. sing. IV_): I iniate, begin.
*Muhdathun* مُحدثٌ (_pis.pic. m. sing. IV_): Fresh, New.
*Hadithun*/*Hadthan* حديثَ /حديثُ (_act./ pic. m. sing._): Narrative; Discourse; Speech.
*Ahdth* احاديث (_n. plu._): Narratives; By words; Discourses.

The root with its above forms has been used in The Holy Qur'n about 34 times.

From Dictionary of The Holy Qur'n ('Abdul Mannn 'Omar)

----------


## Don Dada

Blackbox,

Dit is geen antwoord op mijn vraag. Nogmaals luidt de vraag als: Is Mo met of zonder zonde, en waar staat dat in de koran.

----------


## BlackBox

:zwaai:

----------


## Don Dada

:ole:  De groeten terug jonge, ren maar weg voor de waarheid...lekker weer de duisternis in van bedrog en misleiding.

----------

